# Dailyflirt.com: So schnell werden aus dem Schnupperangebot 539,40 Euro Kosten



## sascha (16 November 2015)

*Wer sich auf der Suche nach erotischen Abenteuern auf der Seite Dailyflirt.com anmeldet, sollte äußerst umsichtig sein. Denn das „Schnupper-Abo“ zum Preis von einem Euro verwandelt sich schnell in eine Halbjahres-Mitgliedschaft – zum Preis von satten 539,40 Euro.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2015/1...-aus-dem-schnupper-abo-53940-euro-kosten-9741


----------



## jupp11 (17 November 2015)

Drei Seien  mit identischem Inhalt:  dailyfrirt.*net* , dailyflirt.*de *, dailyflirt.*com *
Läuft im Prinzip nach demselben   Schema ab wie http://www.nvzmv.de/alte-masche---neuer-name


> s war lange ruhig um die klassischen Abofallen, nun schlagen sie wieder zu.
> Lassen Sie sich keine Angst einjagen und zahlen sie nicht, empfiehlt Cornelia Nagel, Beraterin der Verbraucherzentrale MV. Diese Forderung entbehrt jeder rechtlichen Grundlage. Weder wurde durch die Eingabe ihrer E-Mail-Adresse ein Vertrag geschlossen, noch erfüllt die Seite in irgendeiner Weise die gesetzlichen Anforderungen der Buttonlösung, die seit 2012 strenge Regeln bei der Aufklärungspflicht zu kostenpflichtigen Bestellungen im Internet vorsieht.
> 
> In so einem krassen Fall der Missachtung aller Gesetze müssen Betroffene dem Anbieter gegenüber gar nicht reagieren, denn ein Vertrag zwischen ihnen und dem Anbieter ist schlichtweg nicht zustande gekommen. Lassen Sie sich nicht unter Druck setzen, auch wenn die Drohungen wieder einmal schlimm klingen. Empfehlenswert ist, eine Strafanzeige zu stellen.


https://www.wvr-law.de/Interyard+Gm...tig+kündigen?gclid=CJHQ6_iil8kCFSgFwwodqTsG7Q


> Nach der Gestaltung des Bestellvorgangs und den allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen verlängert sich der Vertrag automatisch um 6 Monate zu einem Preis von monatlich 89,90 Euro. Obwohl der Nutzer nur einen Vertrag für einen Euro abschließen wollte, wird er mit einem Vertrag konfrontiert, der zu einer Gesamtbelastung von über 500,- Euro führt. Bei einer solchen Klausel würde es sich um eine so genannte überraschende Klausel handeln, die gemäß § 305c Abs. 1 BGB nicht Teil des Vertrages werden können, erläutert von Rüden. Solchen Klauseln würde ein gewisser Überrumpelungseffekt zukommen, weil eine deutliche Diskrepanz zwischen der Vorstellung des Verbrauchers und dem Inhalt der Klausel vorliegt


http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bgb/__305c.html


> *§ 305c Überraschende und mehrdeutige Klauseln*
> (1) Bestimmungen in Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen, die nach den Umständen, insbesondere nach dem äußeren Erscheinungsbild des Vertrags, so ungewöhnlich sind, dass der Vertragspartner des Verwenders mit ihnen nicht zu rechnen braucht, werden nicht Vertragsbestandteil.
> (2) Zweifel bei der Auslegung Allgemeiner Geschäftsbedingungen gehen zu Lasten des Verwenders.


----------



## Reducal (17 November 2015)

> *Daily Flirt*
> Ein Produkt der
> 
> interyard GmbH
> ...



Vormals: 





> C-Affair Internet GmbH
> webstate GmbH



Man beachte auch deren neue Adresse, lt. Handelsregister Bremen: 





> Geschäftsanschrift: Parkallee 235, 28213 Bremen



Ob der 60jährige Geschäftsführer weiß, was er da tut? Bin gespannt, ob die VZen ihm irgendwie auf die Füße treten lassen.


----------



## jupp11 (18 November 2015)

Die *Brüder* sind  sehr aktiv: http://www.phishingmails.de/exklusiv-fuer-sie-ihr-willkommensgeschenk-dailyflirt-de-spam/


> Diese Flirtseite ( dailyflirt.de ) verschickt unerwünschte Mails und gaukelt eine angebliche Mitgliedschaft vor, die es so aber nicht gibt. Nun fliegen hier dauernd neue Mails von dieser Flirtseite ins Postfach, wo man die Spamopfer wieder zurück auf die Seite locken will und dazu verleiten möchte eine geldwerte Mitgliedschaft abzuschließen.


Weitere  seiner Abzockseiten: http://www.flirtano.de/impressum.php, http://www.flirtstreet.de/ueber_uns.php?z=YVcxd2NtVnpjM1Z0

https://www.moneyhouse.de/flirtano-GmbH-Bremen


> Die flirtano hat den Branchenfokus: Webportale. Das Unternehmen wurde vor dem 15. Juli 2005 eingetragen. Die Geschäftsführer sind Andreas Seemann und Mathias Seemann.


----------



## Teleton (24 November 2015)

Mal ganz abgesehen von den ganzen rechtlichen Problemen des Vertragsschluss und der Frage der Anfechtbarkeit nach §123 BGB.

Spannend  ist auch die Sache mit dem angeblichen Verlust des Widerrufsrechtes (siehe Text auf der Anmeldeseite unter den Daten).
Tatsächlich wurde mit der letzten Neureglung des Widerrufrechtes Mitte 2014 die Möglichkeit des Verlustes des Widerrufsrechtes bei der Lieferung digitaler Inhalte eingeführt (vgl §312f Abs 3 BGB). Dazu belehren die Dailyflirts auch.
Es fragt sich aber, ob das was geliefert wird überhaupt ein digitaler Inhalt i.S.d. Gesetzes ist. Nach der Legaldefinition des §312 Abs 3 BGB sind digitale Inhalte:_Lieferung von nicht auf einem körperlichen Datenträger befindlichen Daten, die in digitaler Form hergestellt und bereitgestellt werden .
Gedacht hat der Gesetzgeber dabei z.B. an Software,Apps,Musikdateien u.ä. was nur schwer zurückgegeben und leicht kopiert werden kann. Geliefert werden hier aber hauptsächlich nicht die Inhalte selbst sondern nur die Möglichkeit Inhalte als Nachricht zu verschicken und von "kontaktwilligen" Personen (falls existent) zu empfangen. Nichts anderes als  z.B. ein Emailanbieter macht oder die Post. Das ist aber m.E. eine typische Dienstleistung. Dafür spricht auch das nicht nach gelieferten "Inhalten" sondern nach Nutzungszeit abgerechnet wird. Auch die Möglichkeit z.B: Profilfotos anzusehen ändert nichts daran, der Hauptzweck des Vertrages besteht darin Kontaktmöglichkeiten zu eröffnen und nicht Fotos zu liefern._

_Damit wäre die Widerrufsbelehrung fehlerhaft und es könnte noch bis 1 Jahr +14 Tage nach Vertragsschluss widerrufe werden._


----------



## dvill (24 November 2015)

Das mit den digitalen Inhalten hört sich komplett bekloppt an.

Auf der Startseite lockt man mit "Das Netzwerk für heiße Flirts". Weiter heißt es: "Wir finden für Sie den passenden Partner für ein prickelndes Date.". Da geht es nicht um Bits, sondern um Kontakte.

Weiter geht es um ein Dauerschuldverhältnis auf mindestens 2 Jahre. Das wird nicht in einem Zuge konsumiert, sondern eben genau auf lange Zeit.


----------



## Barni52 (31 Oktober 2016)

sascha schrieb:


> *Wer sich auf der Suche nach erotischen Abenteuern auf der Seite Dailyflirt.com anmeldet, sollte äußerst umsichtig sein. Denn das „Schnupper-Abo“ zum Preis von einem Euro verwandelt sich schnell in eine Halbjahres-Mitgliedschaft – zum Preis von satten 539,40 Euro.*
> 
> http://www.computerbetrug.de/2015/1...-aus-dem-schnupper-abo-53940-euro-kosten-9741


----------



## Barni52 (31 Oktober 2016)

Hallo! Mich hat die Firma "flirtano GmbH" auch mit den € 1,- geködert. Jetzt ist das Inkassobüro "en Debito" 40219 Düsseldorf  hinder mir her mit einer Forderung von € 268,35 ich bin ganz verzweifelt "ich Rentner schwer krank kleine Rente" und werde so abgezockt. Kann mir jemand helfen was soll ich tun?. Hilfegesuch an xxx


Modedit: Mailadresse entfernt - NUB beachten


----------



## Hippo (31 Oktober 2016)

Wenn Du nach den Informationen hier noch nicht weißt was Du tun sollst kann ich Dir nur raten zu einer Verbraucherzentrale oder einem Anwalt zu gehen. Eine individuelle Rechtsberatung ist uns vom Gesetz her nämlich verboten.


----------



## Andreas79 (18 November 2016)

Mich hatte die Website auch entsprechend angeschrieben (Rechnung über die 500 Euro...) und auf keine meiner Einwände reagiert. Ich habe mich dann anwaltlich vertreten lassen, da war die Sache dann ganz schnell vom Tisch. 

Den Anwalt den ich genommen hatte, kannte ich schon von einem anderen erfolgreichen Fall aus dem Internetbereich. Der Anwalt hat inzwischen seine Erfahrungen hier geschildert:
https://www.anwalt.de/rechtstipps/f...ugang-mit-teurer-verlaengerung-zu_092831.html

Ich denke damit kann man auch ganz gut alleine handeln. Wobei es mit Hilfe natürlich schneller geht und man hat das Thema dann auch sicher vom Tisch. Wie gesagt, auf meine Schreiben hatten die Abzocker nicht reagiert... 
Auf jeden Fall sollte man dieser Firma keinen Euro zukommen lassen. Immer wehren und dagegen vorgehen!


----------



## Jordan 10318 (15 Dezember 2016)

Hallo ,
ist jemand so lieb und gib mir die E-Mailadresse oder die Telefonnummer von der Firma Flirtano gmbh .


----------



## Hippo (15 Dezember 2016)

Wärst Du so lieb und bemühst Dich dafür erstmal selber.
Einmal bei Google gesucht und man hat es. Nur tun müßte man es.
Alternativ könntest Du mal in den AGB nachsehen, da steht auch alles drin was Du wissen möchtest.


----------



## Robi (28 Dezember 2016)

Wie kann ich das kündigen


----------



## Hippo (28 Dezember 2016)

Robi schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das kündigen


>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...angebot-539-40-euro-kosten.49615/#post-393058


----------



## GeriDani (29 Dezember 2016)

Andreas79 schrieb:


> Mich hatte die Website auch entsprechend angeschrieben (Rechnung über die 500 Euro...) und auf keine meiner Einwände reagiert. Ich habe mich dann anwaltlich vertreten lassen, da war die Sache dann ganz schnell vom Tisch.
> 
> Den Anwalt den ich genommen hatte, kannte ich schon von einem anderen erfolgreichen Fall aus dem Internetbereich. Der Anwalt hat inzwischen seine Erfahrungen hier geschildert:
> https://www.anwalt.de/rechtstipps/f...ugang-mit-teurer-verlaengerung-zu_092831.html
> ...




Hallo zusammen,
mein Stiefsohn ist auch auf die Abzocke reingefallen. Habe zuerst selbst mit einem Einschreiben mit Rückschein versucht diese Abzocker zu stoppen, aber obwohl das Einschreiben angenommen wurde, keine Reaktion...weitere Zahlungsaufforderung über Inkassounternehmen enDebito ins Haus geflattert. Dann habe ich mich bzw. meinen Stiefsohn über den o.g. Rechtsanwalt vertreten lassen und dieser hat ein Schreiben verfasst.
Leider auch ohne Erfolg. Mittlerweile haben wir die dritte und ich denke letzte Zahlungsaufforderung über das Inkasso-Unternehmen enDebito erhalten.
Weiß nicht mehr was wir machen sollen? Aufgeben und zahlen? Es droht ein Schufa-Eintrag ...
LG


----------



## BenTigger (29 Dezember 2016)

Bei Widerspruch einer Rechnung darf kein Schufaeintrag erfolgen.


----------



## GeriDani (29 Dezember 2016)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Bei Widerspruch einer Rechnung darf kein Schufaeintrag erfolgen.



Kann gut möglich sein. Allerdings habe ich der Rechnung bei Flirtano widersprochen (bisher mit keinerlei Reaktion), nicht aber bei der beauftragten Inkassofirma enDebito.
Worüber wird der Schufa-Eintrag denn angefordert? Über Flirtano bzw enDebito?


----------



## Reducal (29 Dezember 2016)

Womöglich hat Flirtano den Vorfall an enDebito abgetreten und die machen das nun alles aus einer Hand, ohne dass dein Schreiben an Flirtano dort zur Kenntnis gelangt.


----------



## GeriDani (29 Dezember 2016)

Reducal schrieb:


> Womöglich hat Flirtano den Vorfall an enDebito abgetreten und die machen das nun alles aus einer Hand, ohne dass dein Schreiben an Flirtano dort zur Kenntnis gelangt.


Das wird so sein, aber was kann ich nun machen? Was passiert, wenn die Frist der letzten Zahlungsaufforderung durch die Inkassofirma enDebito verstreicht?


----------



## Teleton (29 Dezember 2016)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Bei Widerspruch einer Rechnung darf kein Schufaeintrag erfolgen.


So ist es. Und um sicher zu gehen, teilt man einfach selbst mit einem Zweizeiler der Schufa mit, dass man sich wie Kesselflickers mit Fa. x und Inkassotruppe y rumzankt. Die Schufas werden dann empört mitteilen "Einmeldungen sind bei bestrittenen Forderungen nach §28a BDSG unzulässig und unsere Kunden machen sowas Unzulässiges nicht". Und dann wird ein Bearbeitungszeichen gesetzt, dass Einmeldungen gesondert geprüft werden.


Was sagt den eigentlich der Anwalt dazu, dass es "Leider auch ohne Erfolg" war zu schreiben.  
Der Erfolg, bisher nicht verklagt worden zu sein  ist doch eingetreten.


----------



## GeriDani (29 Dezember 2016)

Teleton schrieb:


> Was sagt den eigentlich der Anwalt dazu, dass es "Leider auch ohne Erfolg" war zu schreiben.
> Der Erfolg, bisher nicht verklagt worden zu sein  ist doch eingetreten.



Der Anwalt schreibt auf neues Anfragen von mir wie es nun weiter geht, folgendes:

_Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX, 
vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Leider können wir die Gegenseite nicht zwingen künftig nur uns zu kontaktieren. Wir haben der Gegenseite bereits alles Entscheidende mitgeteilt, weitere Schreiben an die Gegenseite sind zwecklos. Durch die direkt an Sie adressierten Schreiben versucht die Gegenseite dennoch eine Zahlung zu erhalten. Wir schlagen folgendes weitere Vorgehen vor: 
Bewahren Sie bitte alle weiteren künftigen Schreiben in Ihren Unterlagen auf und lassen diese unbeantwortet. Sie brauchen uns diese Schreiben auch nicht weiterleiten, da wir die gegnerische Forderung wie besprochen nicht erfüllen werden und abwarten, ob die Gegenseite die Forderung gerichtlich weiterverfolgt. Sobald Sie jedoch Post von einem Rechtsanwalt oder Post vom Gericht in einem gelben Umschlag erhalten, setzen Sie sich bitte umgehend mit uns in Verbindung. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen_


----------



## GeriDani (29 Dezember 2016)

Teleton schrieb:


> So ist es. Und um sicher zu gehen, teilt man einfach selbst mit einem Zweizeiler der Schufa mit, dass man sich wie Kesselflickers mit Fa. x und Inkassotruppe y rumzankt. Die Schufas werden dann empört mitteilen "Einmeldungen sind bei bestrittenen Forderungen nach §28a BDSG unzulässig und unsere Kunden machen sowas Unzulässiges nicht". Und dann wird ein Bearbeitungszeichen gesetzt, dass Einmeldungen gesondert geprüft werden..



Hab grad schon etwas gegoogelt hab aber keine email-Adresse der Schufa gefunden wo ich hinschreiben könnte..


----------



## Teleton (29 Dezember 2016)

Tu doch einfach was Dein Anwalt sagt. 


> _.... alle weiteren künftigen *Schreiben* .......*lassen diese unbeantwortet*. ........ *abwarten, ob die Gegenseite die Forderung gerichtlich weiterverfolgt*. Sobald Sie jedoch Post von einem Rechtsanwalt oder *Post vom Gericht in einem gelben Umschlag *erhalten, setzen Sie sich bitte umgehend mit uns in Verbindung. _





Adresse der Schufa laut Impressum :
*SCHUFA Holding AG*
Kormoranweg 5
65201 Wiesbaden


Was ist gegen die gute alte Schneckenpost und einen hübschen Brief aus Papier zu sagen? Man muss doch nicht alles per Mail oder Telefon erledigen.


----------



## BenTigger (29 Dezember 2016)

Du hast alles notwendige getan und kannst beruhigt deinen Feierabend genießen. 
Selbst für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall der Fälle, dass es der Schufa gemeldet wird, wird das sofort wieder entfernt, da es ja keine gerechtfertigte Forderung ist. 
Du hast das sogar mit Anwalt bestritten und somit kein Fall mehr für die Schufa. 
Nun muss erst ein Richter urteilen, dass du zu zahlen hast.

Erst wenn die den Titel haben, dass du zahlen musst und du dann nicht zahlst, kommt die Schufaeintragung wieder in sichtweite


----------



## GeriDani (30 Dezember 2016)

Hallo nochmal zusammen,
erstmal vielen Dank, dass hier im Forum so schnell geantwortet wird.
Hab trotz aller Beiträge von Euch aber trotzdem Angst, dass die nicht nachgeben.
Möchte Euch kurz schreiben, was in dem Inkasso-Schreiben von enDebito genau drinsteht:

"Letzte außergerichtliche Zahlungsaufforderung"

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,
da Sie sich auf unser Schreiben vom 05. Dezember 2016 nicht gemeldet haben, gehen wir davon aus, dass
Sie an einer *außergerichtlichen Einigung* nicht interessiert sind.

Obwohl wir Sie mehrfach aufgefordert haben Ihre Verbindlichkeiten in Höhe von 359,05 € bei der Firma 
flirtano GmbH zu begleichen, konnten wir bislang keinen Zahlungseingang verbuchen.

Wir setzen Ihnen deshalb nunmehr eine letztmalige Zahlungsfristt bis zum 

*10. Januar 2017.*

Nach Ablauf der nun gesetzten Frist werden wir die Forderung ohne weitere Vorankündigung durch unsere 
Rechtsanwälte *titulieren lassen und Zwangsvollstreckungsmaßnahmen* einleiten. *Ihre Gläubigerin hat*
*uns bereits damit beauftragt!* Wie bereits in unserem letzten Schreiben angekündigt, gehen die hier 
entstanden *Kosten zu Ihren Lasten*.

Wir bieten Ihnen nun letztmalig an, Ihre Verbindlichkeiten mit einer auf Sie angepassten Ratenzahlung zu 
begleichen. Nutzen Sie die Gelegenheit und nehmen Sie Kontakt zu uns auf!

Bei der Überweisung sollten Sie unser Aktenzeichen XYZ..... angeben, damit die Zahlung ordnungsgemäß 
verbucht werden kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr enDenbito-Team

Nun habe ich keine Lust wegen der Sache vor Gericht zu gehen, noch dazu hat mein Stiefsohn, den es ja betrifft keinen 
Rechtsschutz. Ich denke das Könnte dann richtig teuer werden. 
Ich denke, wenn ich bis 10. Januar nicht zahle, wird das ganze durch das Inkasso-Unternehmen wie geschrieben die 
Rechtsanwälte einschalten usw....

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## klausp (30 Dezember 2016)

Bleib doch einfach ruhig und beherzige, was dir bisher empfohlen wurde. Dein Anwalt hat die Richtung vorgegeben.


----------



## BenTigger (30 Dezember 2016)

Papier ist geduldig und man kann alles darauf schreiben.
Auch Sachen, die nicht stimmen.
Vor allem ist die Beschreibung des weiteren Vorgehens total falsch.
Vorher muss der Auftraggeber erst mal vor Gericht beweisen, das seine Forderung zu Recht besteht. Dazu wirst auch du und dein Anwalt eingeladen. 

Derartige Schreiben sind nur dazu gedacht, das du vor Angst in die Hose machst und bezahlst, da sie selbst keine Chance sehen, vor Gericht zu beweisen, dass die Forderung zu Recht besteht.
Wenn ICH von dir Geld zu bekommen hätte und mir sicher bin, dass du zahlen musst, hättest du schon längst einen Gerichtstermin erhalten. 

Wenn du deinem Rechtsanwalt nicht vertraust und unbedingt Geld ausgeben willst, Frage doch bei einem anderen Rechtsanwalt nochmal nach.


----------



## Hippo (30 Dezember 2016)

Also meine Frau hat sich lange bevor wir zusammenkamen mal bei Flirtfever mit einem Schnupperzugang angemeldet - hellgrau auf nochhellergrau stand da daß sich das dann in einen Premiumaccount ändert wenn man nicht kündigt.
Da ist auch eine in unseren Kreisen nicht unbekannte Kanzlei beteiligt.
Die mahnen mittlerweile seit über 10 Jahren mit ähnlichen Texten.
Eigentlich reichte ein A4-Blatt nicht mehr für die ganzen alleralleralleraller bei der allerjetztistaberwirklichdieletzteaberallerallerletzte Mahnung.
Außer wechselweise Mails und so alle 10 Mails ein Brief kam bisher nicht.
Ich warte ja nur drauf daß mal mehr passiert - aber die tun mir den Gefallen nicht :-(
Zum Raussuchen eines richtig böse formulierten Briefes bin ich jetzt zu faul



> wir zeigen Ihnen der Ordnung halber nochmals an, dass wir die Firma Prebyte Media GmbH,
> Baumkirchnerstr. 4, 81673 München vertreten.
> 
> Sie haben unter www.flirt-fever.de eine kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft gebucht, ohne die vereinbarte
> ...



Hier ist auch noch was
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-einfach-bei-mir-ab.27584/page-13#post-283345


----------



## Urike Brüning (23 August 2018)

Ich kenne die beiden Jungs, eineiige Zwillinge. Habe mit ihnen studiert. Die waren schon damals kriminell und haben Autos verschoben and so on...


----------



## Helmut Burkard (20 Februar 2021)

Hallo,
wem Schaden durch die Firmen des Herrn Seemann in Bremen entstanden ist möge sich bitte bei der Sattsanwaltschaft Bremen melden (Aktenzeichen folgt bald) um seinen Schaden anzumelden. Somit summiert sich das Ganze und bleibt nicht bei meinen 275 € und das Gericht ist leichter zu überzeugen etwas gegendieses dubiose Firmengeflecht zu tun.
Staatsanwaltschaft Bremen
Postfach 101360
28013 Bremen
ist die Anschrift.

Bitte sagt auch Eueren Anwälten welche Euch möglicherweise vertreten Bescheid oder meldet euch bei

Polizei Bremen
Direktion Kriminalpolizei / LKA
K53 Betrug / Vermögenskriminalität
Feuerkuhle 32
28207 Bremen


Meiner Meinung nach wäre dann von seinen Anwälten das nicht mehr als Bagatelle zu erledigen.
Gruß
Helmut

[modedit: Beiträge getackert]


----------

